# choptank info?



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

I am hoping to take a small group of friends to the Choptank pier next weekend. I recall so vividly how great the fishing was there 5 or so years ago, with lots of sizeable croaker and a decent rockfish here or there. I know it has gone downhill there. I don't want to take a group and get skunked. I also don't want to go to another pier with a group where it would be crowded. What should I expect when we get there?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Expect a mix of spot, small white perch and the occasional striper. Doesn't seem like a very good year at the Tank. You may want to consider PLO instead. I'm heading down there this weekend. I'll post a report when I come back to let you know how things are down there.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

We were there last weekend and took Jr (5) and my buddy and his son (4) and caught a few spots on bloodworm and 1 wt. perch. We caught the incoming tide and fished into the dark (not too long).

- I've read reports of keeper rock and sheepheads so they're out there (peeler crabs was bait IIRC)
- We did like the pier as it's so BIG!
- Crabs, folks were catching them so FYI (drop nets and chicken neck's on a string w/ dip net)

What r u looking for? Lots of fish, specific fish, big fish? We enjoyed ourselves because it was all about taking our sons out for an evening of father/son time .


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Expect a mix of spot, small white perch and the occasional striper. Doesn't seem like a very good year at the Tank. You may want to consider PLO instead. I'm heading down there this weekend. I'll post a report when I come back to let you know how things are down there.


I'd echo fishbait on PLO. I bet you'll catch some big blues there .

I'll be at PLO too  and may have to take a pic or two of folks pulling up some blues/rocks etc.

I'm getting excited already just thinking about it! Save some for Jr. and me fishbait!


----------



## Dogg Fish (Jun 2, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> What r u looking for? Lots of fish, specific fish, big fish? .



My group is novice (adult) fishermen. I don't care what kind of fish we're catching, but we would find it frustrating to catch only 6 - 8 inch fish, especially if they are annoying us by nibbling and stealing our bloodworms. Ideally, I'd like croaker, blues, and/or rockfish, but I'll take catfish or anything that isn't too small.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Dogg Fish said:


> My group is novice (adult) fishermen. I don't care what kind of fish we're catching, but we would find it frustrating to catch only 6 - 8 inch fish, especially if they are annoying us by nibbling and stealing our bloodworms. Ideally, I'd like croaker, blues, and/or rockfish, but I'll take catfish or anything that isn't too small.


Ok, I am a novice adult myself so here's what I'd do go PLO (and BTW last year I took a co-worker, even more novice than I , to PLO and we did well). Unless you got a DoD CAC and a decal on your car to get on base at PAX NAS, PLO is the hot spot now.

Downside? Busy... read through the threads after seraching PLO and you'll see what I mean. BUT, IMHO, if we all show some grace and share the space on the pier/causeway etc. everyone should catch some fish.

PLO now probably = upwards of 24 inch blues and I've read keeper rocks too. Probably some croakers too. Bait = real bloodworms and catch spot, then spot (cut) to catch blues. Search and you'll probably get some good data points. HTHs.

Oh, last time I was there: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42671


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> I'd echo fishbait on PLO. I bet you'll catch some big blues there .
> 
> I'll be at PLO too  and *may have to take a pic or two* of folks pulling up some blues/rocks etc.
> 
> I'm getting excited already just thinking about it! Save some for Jr. and me fishbait!


Guess I better go home and comb my hair before heading out tonight......


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm... this picture










gives me an idea...

What a novel way to catch spot... you'd never get picked clean and with the speed that spot hit a dropped bloodworm, i'll bet you could rig something up to pull up 3-4 spot at a time...

if they're anything like bluegill, they immediately congregate around anything dropped in the water... even if they don't bite it, you'd get em if you dropped, counted to 15 and then pulled...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

There are a couple of reports that were just posted a few days ago I hope you have read those. If not please do so.

Historically this is trout time at the tank. Spot, Perch, Trout, Catfish and Rock _should_ be the fare at this time especially considering the salinity. Ever since that Hyatt Regency went in (not blaming them just stating a coincidence) fishing for everything but catfish and fall rock has gone down hill.

You really won't know unless you go. One or two big Black Drum were pulled there last month too.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> Hmm... this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My daughter was trying this trick on her own with a small minnow net I bought her ... she is already thinking like an angler 

That is a good idea for the pier net though!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

*deleted*


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Caviman2201 said:


> Hmm... this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on Caviman! This wasn't planned but we were catching them... SeaSalt IIRC caught more but obviously we were after crabs .

I just pulled up the net real fast and caught a few...


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I caught some fish in my topless crab traps the past couple times out. 

Them UGLY toadfish was #1 catch however I did snag a spot or two and get this, a true whole bunker alive and flopping around. I thought I had a blue in the trap for a second when it got near the surface. (yes I live lined it) {no I didn't catch anything with it}


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*hey dogg fish*

i was @ the tank couple days ago. we & my buddies caught tons of spots on bloodworms & caught about 7 blues in 4 hours of fishing. we were fishing the cambridge side & we used cut up spot to catch the blues. theres alot of room on the pier and fish to be caught. good luck


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Tank this past week*

I fished the incoming tide Wed evening until midnight and the hits were steady --- tons of small spot (I used several for live lining and some for cut bait) --- on a bloodworm, caught a 15" croaker that was built like a football and I darn near lost my rod over the rail on that hit --- also caught several stripers in the 12-15" range on cut spot --caught two keeper stripers (an 18" and a 22") on live lined 3" spot. A local told me that his bud caught a 34" striper the night before on cut spot.

All in all it was a good trip to the Tank. Had a steady 10-15 mph east wind and the fish were feeding -- the bad things on the Talbot side are the trash, the malodorous bathrooms and the large number of lights not working. That is going to make fall lure tossing really bad and we need to get everyone on the board to call up about it. I think you have to call the Tuckahoe Park ranger station. I think it is state managed only and not Talbot county. The rangers I have talked with the past several years keep screaming "poor mouth" and that they can't afford to fix things on their budget. They even closed the Talbot side last fall two weeks prior to the striper season ending. The beauracrats are letting the Tank go to @*!% in a handbasket and it is downright disgraceful considering what a valuable resource it is.

No big spot this past week, no blues, no perch (I think the small spot get to the bait first) and no trout yet ... they may be there but I did not see any caught ... no cats either which I found quite pleasant because I did not have to spend all night catching them and tossing them back. :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AB ... WELCOME BACK !!! from your summer doldrums 

Glad to hear you got some action. I take it by the lack of mention of trout that you did not see or hear of any? Sad Sad Sad. Hopefully the Rock bite will be just as good (for you) as last year.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*There are no Sheepshead at the Tank.....*



GhostCrab said:


> - I've read reports of keeper rock and sheepheads so they're out there (peeler crabs was bait IIRC)


The fish people think are Sheepshead are in fact juvenile black drum.....


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Good to hear from you again, Abluesman!! Hope to get to fish w/ you again this fall!!

Thanks for all your help last year.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Hope this fall is as good as last*

Hey there Cyg, Chump, Tuna, Skippy, Papership, Andrew and all you other guys from previous fall striper escapades. I don't post much in the summer because I don't get out a lot with this MS thing. Really is bad for me to get out in the heat and humidity and my neurologist says stay out of the "devil's playground " ... I did break out for some early spring rock fishing and managed to bring home 6 trophy stripers during that time -- a friend has a boat and we went out several times. I still have a few fillets from those cows in the freezer. Fun trolling, but cannot approach the fun of tossing artificials on jigheads.

I have been itching for cool weather to get here so I can hit the Tank and the Narrows and throw some of my go-to double rigged lures --- the ivory glo-tails ---now that is some great fun. By the way, Zoom now makes an ivory glo tail and it looks really deadly.

I hope the trout show up before it cools down too much ... in past years they usually arrive about the 2nd or 3rd week of football season. I was happy to find the striped ones were anxious for some live lined spot the other night and if it cools down a bit, I will be doing some more live lining real soon.

On a more urgent note ... in my earliier post, I was dead serious when I suggested everyone call the Tuckahoe park rangers about the condition of the Tank, especially the burnt out lights and the closing/locking of the gate two weeks before rock season is over. P&S folks should plead to get the lights fixed and if pleading won't work, then start writing all the state reps we can identify. From my 30 yrs. of fishing there, I can safely say ... not many lights = not many fish!! Daytime fishing at the Tank and the Narrows is ok but far from ideal.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey AB, nice seeing you back on! I'm definitely looking forward to your Tank reports and getting out there and fishing with you again too. 

I did notice the last time I went down there that they had repainted the sheltered picnic table and replaced some of the lights. It's a shame that the north side has been neglected. I'll put a call in on Monday.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Your call is appreciated*

Hey there Fishbait ... good to hear from you --how you doing?... I really appreciate your planning to call the state Monday to inquire about getting the lights repaired on the Tank pier -- Talbot side. I hope the rest of you great P&S fishermen will make that call this week too. 

A portion of your state tax money (e.g., fishing license fees, bridge toll fees, gas taxes, large tobacco taxes, sales taxes on fishing gear, etc.) should be used to make sure we have great facilities to fish from and those areas are well maintained. Do you think maintenance of the Tank fishing pier is a dedicated funded line in the state budget? I think not, but there should be sufficient $$$ for it! Seriously, How much could it possibly cost to keep it nice?? Peanuts when you consider the many bad ways our state tax dollars are spent ... COME ON FOLKS --- MAKE THAT CALL ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey AB,

Everyone is well. I just left a message with the Park Manager and the Maintenance director of the park. 

For everyone, the number to the park is 410-820-1668. I think it was picked up by the station at Martinak, but hopefully I will get a call back and report any further information here.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Hey AB,
> 
> Everyone is well. I just left a message with the Park Manager and the Maintenance director of the park.
> 
> For everyone, the number to the park is 410-820-1668. I think it was picked up by the station at Martinak, but hopefully I will get a call back and report any further information here.


Thanks FishBait ... I want to make that call as well ... hopefully I will get these fires put out soon enough to call.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

IIRC, the Tuckahoe Park Ranger Station is actually located at Martinak State Park. I may be wrong about that. It's been a while since I been there.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

WTF does IIRC mean???


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

IITYWIMIWHTKY: 
If I Tell You What It Means, I Will Have To Kill You 

IIRC:
If I Remember Correctly 

.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> IITYWIMIWHTKY:
> If I Tell You What It Means, I Will Have To Kill You
> 
> .


I can Neither Confirm Nor Deny that Statement


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys. I kept seeing "IIRC" everywhere and couldn't decode it with just context. Stupid text messaging freaks.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I kept seeing "IIRC" everywhere and couldn't decode it with just context. Stupid text messaging freaks.


GFY buddy!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yes make the call*

But I think it is about time to have another choptank cleanup! Sorry I can't set this one up, being overseas and all. 

But here is a couple links to see how it went the past few times:

http://http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3442&highlight=choptank+cleanup

http://http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3804&highlight=choptank+cleanup

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4330&highlight=choptank+cleanup

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4940&highlight=choptank+cleanup

It was a wild and crazy group back then for sure but I am betting with the same type of drive and attitude a cleanup could be just as successful today! :fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Iirc*

If I Recall Correctly...........


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I will say the Cambridge said has been cleaned up a bit in the past two weeks. 

I think a lot of the problems would be solved if there was some trash cans placed along the pier with small holes and chained up so the kids can't knock them down. Of course the city would need to empty these trash cans once or twice a week, but I don't see that as a problem since they take care of the porta potty's in the same fashion.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Fished the tank tonight for about 3 hours on the Cambridge side. Fished all they way at the end and caught 2 short stripers (12") on fishbites. Caught lots of perch and spot. Bite really turned on when the sun went down, it was really slow when I first got there. 

Forget what I said about it being cleaned, the last half of the pier was an absolute mess! The worst part was all the way on the end (where I was fishing) there was a box from a crab place that had 1/2 bushel steamed crabs wrote on it. So under this pile of trash at the end it really stinks like dead crab. Well it looks like someone had a crab feast and just buried all the picked crabs under that trash. The flies where terrible and the stench was horrible when the wind shifted. Some people just need to be hung by there necks off the pier. 

Also LOT of broken rolling rock laying around.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Makes me sick how little respect some people give to places and things that are not theirs. 

It takes a little initiative and help from the County/State (like Trash Cans) but if you try to keep the place lit and clean most people will try as well. You let the place go and people will treat it like a dump.

Fishbait ... did you ever get a call back from the Park?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Follow-up to my earlier post*

Just spoke with the Maintenance Director. I was told that the bridge is cleaned every friday and monday. Things get trashy in between, but it's as much as they can get done. As far as the lights go, I was told that all of the lights were replaced this year. The ones that are not on currently are not due to burnouts. They are out because of faulty ballasts, wiring and other infrastructure items which have gone bad over the years. An RFP is due out soon and a contractor is supposed to be chosen to do the repair work. He did not give me a timeframe on this, as I'm sure it is a funding issue as well. 

We can all do our part though. Please make sure that any trash you create leaves with you. There are trash bags provided for you at the entrance. Wouldn't kill us to pick up any other trash we see either.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I can say with certainty that the bridge was not cleaned up on Monday of this week. I was out the past two nights (Monday and Tuesday) and it was absolutly horrid at the end of the pier. 

By the way -- lots of shorty stripers being caught. (around 12") Also been catching a LOT of those ugly toad fish. YUK!!!!!!


----------



## wok167 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been fishing on the pier all summer. 

*Where do you go to pay the fee? *The boxes are all unlocked or have holes in the bottom. Ive tryed to pay at teh office on the north end of the bridge but no one is everthere. 

I owe them probably $30. I would like to pay it, but I do not want someone stealing the money out of the box.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

wok167 said:


> I have been fishing on the pier all summer.
> 
> *Where do you go to pay the fee? *The boxes are all unlocked or have holes in the bottom. Ive tryed to pay at teh office on the north end of the bridge but no one is everthere.
> 
> I owe them probably $30. I would like to pay it, but I do not want someone stealing the money out of the box.


Welcome to the board Wok167. Last time I was there, the box was not locked either. I guess you could call them up and ask. Here's the number: (410) 925-9135. Let us know what they say. It almost seems like no one pays anymore and no one is collecting either.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Talked to Tank management*

I spoke to a real person this afternoon on the phone. She was very cordial and cooperative and is on the staff at Martinak State Park. She got a pad and took down my comments about the condition of the Tank and the lighting situation. 

She said it is now a State policy to *not* have trash containers in any state parks including the Tank --- they tried trash cans several years ago but they were filled and spilled over almost instantly. She said they now go to the Tank about twice a week to perform the unsavory task of cleaning up trash but that still is not often enough because of the sheer number of people that visit there and leave trash. There is a dumpster across from the Ranger station that can be used to deposit trash but it seems too far away and not convenient for people to carry their trash off the bridge and put it there on their way out.

I asked about all the lights being out and also why the bridge was closed two weeks before the end of the Rockfish season last fall. She did not know but said she would leave a written message for the park manager about the lights, etc. I gave her my email address and asked that the manager email me with a written response. Let's hope this comes to fruition.

I also told her about P&S and it's good people ... she plans to go to the website to see what we are all about and had never heard of us before. 

Well, that is what I got and I think it would still be good for *all *to give a call to 1-410-820-1668 and weigh in with your comments concerning how important it is to keep this valuable resource well maintained and open year round.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Lt. Oehler called me*

Just got done talking with Lt. Oehler at Tuckahoe and he says they may try to put out some trash cans next month on a trial basis again to see if people will use them ... in the past, lots of people would not use them and would even bag their trash and carry it off the bridge but then instead of carrying to the dumpster, they would leave the trash there in the parking area???? He says now they spend two whole days each week mowing the grass and picking up trash there.

On the lights issue, he says they did not realize so many were out and said they can borrow a bucket lift and try to go out to fix some of them soon. Because of their age and the elements, the light heads need to be replaced and they are ordering some in the hopes of replacing the bad ones this fall if possible.

He took personal responsibility for last fall's Talbot side closing two weeks prior to the end of Rockfish season. He said he mistakenly thought the season was over on the first of Dec. and not the 15th and sent a person there to close the gate. They got calls, but only when only a few days left in the season. He apologized for that and assured me this year it will remain open. He was informative and pleasant to talk with. I think with some additional calls, we will get the proper attention paid to the Tank and I want to thank all those who have called or plan to.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

AB, FB, and everyone else that called,

Thanks!!! It's great to see that we can do good together. AB, I hope to run into you again this fall.

Thanks,
Chump


----------

